# What do you guys think about the Brave Wilderness S. Heros bite?



## Luka98 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have no experience with centipedes but Brave Wilderness recently released a bite report which he said was the worse one yet. Is it really that bad or is he putting on a show? He literally starts crying at one point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 27, 2018)

That guy's such a wanker. I can't stand his videos and the sensationalist BS it espouses, along with incorrect IDs. I admit I don't have much experience with centipede venom, but I'm going to assume he hammed it up for more views.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Ebayzo (Dec 27, 2018)

Can't stand the suspense and repeating scenes of this guy. Watched a few of him but became very boring quick.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## RTTB (Dec 27, 2018)

The dudes an idiot. A lot of risk taking sensationalism and poor safety practice. The episode with the funnel web spider had me rooting for him to get bit as he was tempting fate by putting his fingers so damn close.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## NYAN (Dec 27, 2018)

He released another centipede video? I’ve been bitten by this species like a dozen times, including an 8 inch adult. He’s all hype and exaggeration.

In the video he immediately started screaming, but the venom takes time to build up. He also used a stupid venom extractor which has been proven to not work. 

As @Staehilomyces says, his followers are all children it seems reading the comments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Luka98 (Dec 27, 2018)

NYAN said:


> He released another centipede video? I’ve been bitten by this species like a dozen times, including an 8 inch adult. He’s all hype and exaggeration.
> 
> In the video he immediately started screaming, but the venom takes time to build up. He also used a stupid venom extractor which has been proven to not work.
> 
> As @Staehilomyces says, his followers are all children it seems reading the comments.


Thanks for the info, it looked super fake i just wanted to check with you guys. I bet it's unpleasant but he acted like his arm is melting not even 2 seconds after the bite.


----------



## StampFan (Dec 27, 2018)

Luka98 said:


> Thanks for the info, it looked super fake i just wanted to check with you guys. I bet it's unpleasant but he acted like his arm is melting not even 2 seconds after the bite.


I agree with the earlier post, I feel like he just did a video like this a few months ago with the same species.  Not sure why he does the same thing again and again.....


----------



## NYAN (Dec 27, 2018)

StampFan said:


> I agree with the earlier post, I feel like he just did a video like this a few months ago with the same species.  Not sure why he does the same thing again and again.....


It’s not even the same bite as before. He tend still to reupload his bites since they are so popular.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 27, 2018)

I always found his channel very interesting. Morbid curiousity I suppose.. 

But yeah, his invert videos are pretty crap as a whole. 

It makes total sense monetarily if he were to hype the crap out of his sting videos. People are already scared of many of them, fuelling that fire coincides with what people think of these animals in the first place. He's just feeding them what they want. And they love it lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 27, 2018)

NYAN said:


> He released another centipede video? I’ve been bitten by this species like a dozen times, including an 8 inch adult. He’s all hype and exaggeration.


You are just jealous because you didn't gained his visibility

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 27, 2018)

There are plenty of pedes that have much worse bites comparatively, the Asian giants especially.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Dec 27, 2018)

Everytime i suffer through a vid i get the overwhelming sense that he is Pouring on the dramatically enhanced reactions with a WIDE MOUTH Barrel. Lol. Seriously this guy deserves a SAG award..


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Dec 27, 2018)

Don’t pay attention to this dude, he’s an idiot. He says that he wants to educate people so they can have a newfound respect for the animals, but his constant fear-mongering do the exact opposite. People that were already fearful of these creatures are now more likely to go out of their way to kill them, just because of his videos. Such a shame.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Dec 27, 2018)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Don’t pay attention to this dude, he’s an idiot. He says that he wants to educate people so they can have a newfound respect for the animals, but his constant fear-mongering do the exact opposite. People that were already fearful of these creatures are now more likely to go out of their way to kill them, just because of his videos. Such a shame.....


Well said

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Dec 29, 2018)

I do think he is quite a bit over dramatic although heros can get nasty and he did have to seek medical treatment so he was at least still in a fair amount of pain. A keeper I trust to give an honest report told me the heros bite they took was actually worse than the bite of a malayan pit viper they had also taken previously, so I wouldn't underestimate the effects of a bad reaction even if you've taken a bite that wasn't so bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 29, 2018)

Most of his IDs are off and lots of them are overdramatized. In one episode when he gets bitten by a stag beetle, it’s not even a stag beetle. It’s actually a species of longhorn, callipogon sp maybe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 31, 2018)

This guy is a ham, but from what little I've read heros venom affects different people differently. Some people have little reaction, others have extreme pain.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah, heros certainly are no joke, but he's certainly exaggerating.

Makes me wonder if stuff like bullet ants and pepsis wasps are really that bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 31, 2018)

If you want proof of how painful a pepsis wasp or bullet ant sting are, search it up on the Schmidt pain index. A man names Justin Schmidt went around getting stung by various hymenopterans to record the pain.


----------



## myrmecophile (Jan 1, 2019)

Although Justin's descriptions are a bit flowery, you can definitely trust his conclusions.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 3, 2019)

I doubt this guy would be doing any of this without Schmidt going through and doing the all the legwork on Hymenoptera.

It's a real downer to go out and do outreach and have kids asking me if I've seen of this guy's videos. I usually say no and explain why, but they lose interest pretty quickly when I say I haven't watched them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Captain Centipede (Feb 11, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> That guy's such a wanker. I can't stand his videos and the sensationalist BS it espouses, along with incorrect IDs. I admit I don't have much experience with centipede venom, but I'm going to assume he hammed it up for more views.


To put things into perspective, I have been bitten by my Hispaniola Alternans twice, Alternans are pretty dang potent and are in a slightly similar league to Asian Scolopendra. Heros on the other hand are much less potent than say Dehaani.

I never uttered a whimper when I was bitten by my Alternans so Coyote is just doing it for shock value.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 11, 2019)

I dunno what to believe of this guy!? I have seen indian tribe members put there hands in gloves containing 100 bullet ants and kept them on for 10 minutes and just shown pokerfaces! He screams when stung by 1 ant! I must give him credit for beeing one brave man though! I would never consider getting stung by an Tarantula hawk or some ither wasp he gets stung from!



Staehilomyces said:


> My thoughts can be summed up by this meme I posted on my IG:
> View attachment 295898
> 
> 
> But yeah, he needs to start practicing what he preaches and stop spreading fear and hate when he proposes to intend to do the opposite. And little does he know that S. heros is far from the top of the ladder. I'm beginning to suspect even E. rubripes has a stronger venom.


What is the Centepide with the worst venom? Inam no expert in this insect group! I really like them though!


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What is the Centepide with the worst venom? Inam no expert in this insect group! I really like them though!


I have never kept centipedes before but based off of others I would say giganteus or subspinipes.


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What is the Centepide with the worst venom?


S. dehaani "Cherry Red" is supposed to be stronger than the other dehaanis, Spinosissima is supposed to be worse than dehaani. Those are probably some of the strongest.


----------



## Captain Centipede (Feb 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What is the Centepide with the worst venom? Inam no expert in this insect group! I really like them though!


Everyone reacts differently to pain, but I’d imagine Scolopendra Spinosissima or Scolopendra subspecies Raiu Island Giant have the worst venom and are considerably worse than Dehaani or Subspinipes. Riau Island Giant is new to the hobby and is totally undescribed btw.

Here’s a video on it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 11, 2019)

That didnt seem to be that bad?


----------



## Captain Centipede (Feb 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> That didnt seem to be that bad?


This is Mike we’re talking about to be honest. He has done self envenomations for years, if it hurts a guy like him then average joe or even me would be in a bad way. Keep in mind this was the very start of the bite, pain increases considerably as time goes on.

Personally I took a bite from a Vietnamese centipede once and shortly after I didn’t want to be on this earth.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 11, 2019)

Haha! Ok, i belive you! Had a friend who was in Thailand and was bitten by some speicies. Her foot swelled up like a baloon


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Feb 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What is the Centepide with the worst venom? Inam no expert in this insect group! I really like them though!


It would definitely have to be an Asian species, I’d say S. dehaani, S. spinosissima, or S. sp. “Riau Giant”. Mike has also said that his E. rubripes “Sapphire” hurt pretty bad as well.



mantisfan101 said:


> I have never kept centipedes before but based off of others I would say giganteus or subspinipes.


Agree with subspinipes, but not gigantea. SA giants are HUGE, but their venom is relatively weak, when compared to other Scolopendra anyways. S. heros venom is probably worse than S. gigantea.


----------



## NYAN (Feb 11, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Mike has also said that his E. rubripes “Sapphire” hurt pretty bad as well.



I think I may test this myself actually. I’m curious.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 11, 2019)

You have to take pain levels into consideration. Everybody has a different pain tolerance. As an example, some people can handle getting tattooed for a full day while others cant even sit through an hour. I've heard from a few of my friends that a bite from this species is pretty painful. However, I do think his reaction was over dramatic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYAN (Feb 11, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What is the Centepide with the worst venom? Inam no expert in this insect group! I really like them though!



Spinosissima, Hainanum (I can attest to it being very painful), dehaani of any type, especially cherry red, Scolopendra sp. ‘Riau Giant’ and supposedly Ethmostigmus rubripes/platycephelus spinosis


----------



## Staehilomyces (Feb 11, 2019)

I was probably pretty lucky with my recent rubripes bite. I've had a couple people tell me a rubripes envenomation was the worst pain they've ever felt from an animal (and in Australia, that's saying a lot).

As for the most venomous centipedes, I'd say hainanum, sp. Riau, dehaani, spinosissima and hardwickei are definitely at the top (in no particular order).


----------



## patrick nimbs (Feb 17, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> Yeah, heros certainly are no joke, but he's certainly exaggerating.
> 
> Makes me wonder if stuff like bullet ants and pepsis wasps are really that bad.


I'll tell you something for free bro, i have a massive E rubripes and it bit me on the hand. I rate the pain [Im dead serious], twenty times than a jumping jack ant. i nearly had to call an ambulance because it was really that bad. stung for 5 days and my muscles wasted a little but my hand was three times its normal size!

But yeah, he needs to start practicing what he preaches and stop spreading fear and hate when he proposes to intend to do the opposite. And little does he know that S. heros is far from the top of the ladder. I'm beginning to suspect even E. rubripes has a stronger venom.[/QUOTE]


Staehilomyces said:


> My thoughts can be summed up by this meme I posted on my IG:
> View attachment 295898
> 
> 
> But yeah, he needs to start practicing what he preaches and stop spreading fear and hate when he proposes to intend to do the opposite. And little does he know that S. heros is far from the top of the ladder. I'm beginning to suspect even E. rubripes has a stronger venom.


Good bloody oath they do bro!



Greasylake said:


> S. dehaani "Cherry Red" is supposed to be stronger than the other dehaanis, Spinosissima is supposed to be worse than dehaani. Those are probably some of the strongest.


i don't know about that mate. my giant australian has survived falls from1.3 metres high, pinned head when i was trying to pick it up and squeezed by my feeding forceps when i was trying to break up a fight between it and a whip snake that had creeped into its tank bro.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Feb 17, 2019)

Just a heads up, the language you used above is not likely to be received well on these forums.

Anyway, how big is your rubripes? My biggest measures 18cm body-length.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Feb 17, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> Just a heads up, the language you used above is not likely to be received well on these forums.
> 
> Anyway, how big is your rubripes? My biggest measures 18cm body-length.


about 16cm mate


----------



## patrick nimbs (Feb 17, 2019)

Captain Centipede said:


> Everyone reacts differently to pain, but I’d imagine Scolopendra Spinosissima or Scolopendra subspecies Raiu Island Giant have the worst venom and are considerably worse than Dehaani or Subspinipes. Riau Island Giant is new to the hobby and is totally undescribed btw.
> 
> Here’s a video on it.


i reckon ethmostigmus rubripes venom will top that off. when i got bitten i screamed like a little baby ha ha. I'm serious it was worse than coyote petersons centipede bite!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Feb 17, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> I have never kept centipedes before but based off of others I would say giganteus or subspinipes.


you know what im thinking? definitely gotta be scolopendra subspinipes mate! its bite killed an unfortunate 7 year old girl in as little as 29 hours. read it in wikipedia.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Feb 17, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> I was probably pretty lucky with my recent rubripes bite. I've had a couple people tell me a rubripes envenomation was the worst pain they've ever felt from an animal (and in Australia, that's saying a lot).
> 
> As for the most venomous centipedes, I'd say hainanum, sp. Riau, dehaani, spinosissima and hardwickei are definitely at the top (in no particular order).


on a scale of one to ten how would you rate the pain. i rated my rubripes bite a 10/10!


----------



## xenesthis (Feb 17, 2019)

His wandering spider video is also incorrect. It's not even a Phoneutria sp. All of his info in the video is crap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Feb 17, 2019)

xenesthis said:


> His wandering spider video is also incorrect. It's not even a Phoneutria sp. All of his info in the video is crap.


The ‘Dangerous jungle spider’ is a Cupiennius sp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 18, 2019)

NYAN said:


> The ‘Dangerous jungle spider’ is a Cupiennius sp.


Well, Cupiennius sp. are commonly called wandering spiders - He's getting away with it on a technicality


----------



## NYAN (Feb 18, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Well, Cupiennius sp. are commonly called wandering spiders - He's getting away with it on a technicality


He actually correctly identified it in the video. He called it dangerous for no reason. What a butterball..


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 18, 2019)

NYAN said:


> He actually correctly identified it in the video


 I got nothin'.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Feb 19, 2019)

Captain Centipede said:


> Personally I took a bite from a Vietnamese centipede once and shortly after I didn’t want to be on this earth.


Was that the "socialised" one? I presume not, seeing as that one is a Malaysian, not a Vietnamese.



patrick nimbs said:


> on a scale of one to ten how would you rate the pain. i rated my rubripes bite a 10/10!


Probably 7, but you have to bear in mind that it was a pretty small one (11-12cm body-length) and it probably wasn't a full envenomation, as the pede wasn't particularly pissed.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Jul 28, 2019)

Well in my opinion you guys may think that Coyote Peterson is an nitwit but I am here to tell you the opposite. I’ve actually learned interesting things from him and I do not think he was putting on a show. He basically had to go to the hospital after the bite and he was in such pain it’s not funny! No offence but I absolutely disagree with the theory that you lot think he’s some kind of moron but I think he’s fantastic. He gets paid to be bitten by creatures!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## patrick nimbs (Jul 28, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> That guy's such a wanker. I can't stand his videos and the sensationalist BS it espouses, along with incorrect IDs. I admit I don't have much experience with centipede venom, but I'm going to assume he hammed it up for more views.


I actually severely disagree with you. Please don’t take it personally but I did actually learn some lessons from him and he did it to warn us all to keep alert and not annoy or handle large centipedes otherwise that is what happens! I’m telling you, my ethmostigmus rubripes is obviously a large centipede around 16 cm it was 14 cm when it fanged me and the pain was so bad and including some illness I required an ambulance transport to hospital so that scolopendra heros was probably well over 20cm!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 28, 2019)

The thing is, many people have been bitten by Scolopendra heros and have not experienced such intense pain. I can't be 100% sure if he was acting or not, but whatever happened, that was not a normal reaction to a bite from that species.
As for your bite, that was from a different species, and I suspect E. rubripes has more potent venom than S. heros, though I've never taken a proper envenomation from one.

(Oh and by the way guys, I'm back. Turns out there was a name for my condition - it's called an existential crisis, and all I can say is I'm glad it's over).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catherine31 (Jul 28, 2019)

I don’t even do centipedes, I have millipedes. But just watching that short video clip made me think he was annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## patrick nimbs (Jul 29, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> The thing is, many people have been bitten by Scolopendra heros and have not experienced such intense pain. I can't be 100% sure if he was acting or not, but whatever happened, that was not a normal reaction to a bite from that species.
> As for your bite, that was from a different species, and I suspect E. rubripes has more potent venom than S. heros, though I've never taken a proper envenomation from one.
> 
> (Oh and by the way guys, I'm back. Turns out there was a name for my condition - it's called an existential crisis, and all I can say is I'm glad it's over).


Mate, the centipede that bit me is my pet and it is an Ethmostigmus rubripes, and I still have it and I’m telling you he was not faking it. Centipede bite effects always depend on the size of the centipede and when my centipede bit me it was 15cm and the S. heros was probably a real whopper, probably 25 cm and very few ”ethmos” can make that size, the most that they grow up to is about 20cm 8in. long! My centipede bite kept me on the ground for six hours with my thumb literally on fire, headache, muscle weakness, swelling and two scars where the fangs stabbed my skin. I also went to the base hospital afterwards for urgent medical treatment, I am not joking, and I am very fit as I do a lot of sport and a healthy balanced diet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 29, 2019)

Size is a major factor when we're talking about the same species, but that's not the case here, as we're dealing with two different species. For instance, I'd rather be bitten by a 30cm S. gigantea than a 15cm S. dehaani.

While I have no doubt that S. heros was big, it didn't look 25cm to me. A lot of people don't realise just how big any pede over 20cm actually looks. Given the pede's size in relation to my biggest rubripes, I'd estimate it at about 18cm. Furthermore, 23cm is the absolute biggest confirmed length attained by S. heros, and having seen handling pics of that pede, it looked way bigger than Coyote's one.

Finally, the fact remains that Scolopendra heros does not seem capable of inflicting the kind of pain that some other centipedes can, and Coyote's reaction appeared to be far worse than anything that has ever reported from that species.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 29, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I’m telling you he was not faking it.


How can you come on here and compare two completely different species with different venom potencies? Speaking as someone who has been bitten by the same species, multiple times, I can say that the pain shouldn’t be enough to put someone on the floor screaming. Perhaps Nathen just has a low pain tolerance, but that is a different story.

Anyway, my main gripe with him is the stupid venom extractor stuff. Those things do not work. It is actually very posible that they do more harm than good. He is actively spreading misinformation and wasting people’s money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 29, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I actually severely disagree with you. Please don’t take it personally but I did actually learn some lessons from him and he did it to warn us all to keep alert and not annoy or handle large centipedes otherwise that is what happens! I’m telling you, my ethmostigmus rubripes is obviously a large centipede around 16 cm it was 14 cm when it fanged me and the pain was so bad and including some illness I required an ambulance transport to hospital so that scolopendra heros was probably well over 20cm!


You're absolutely entitled to your opinion and it's good that he does give those warnings (though is it really telling people to be cautious or to increase the drama for his viewers???). I think in general it's good not to annoy centipedes, but I stand by my earlier comments about him doing all of this sensationalist stuff for more views and likes and essentially continuing to vilify a group that already has a crappy public view. Rather than take this opportunity to emphasize the beauty of these animals and giving people actual facts, he went the cheap route of whatever gets more people watching, liking, and sharing his videos (which I get, but I think education should be more important).

I've heard that _E. rubripes_ has a very nasty bite, so I have no reason not to believe you on your personal experience. But these are two different genera with completely different components in their venom. A key difference here is that in a relative sense, _S. heros_ venom is fairly well documented, so he pretty much already knew what he was getting into. I'm not going to say it wasn't painful because 1)I haven't been bitten before so I have no experience and 2)it's a venomous organism, of course it'll be painful. But there are big differences between something being painful and making it seem like you're dying because the YouTubez viewz.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 29, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Anyway, my main gripe with him is the stupid venom extractor stuff. Those things do not work. It is actually very posible that they do more harm than good. He is actively spreading misinformation and wasting people’s money.


I didn't even know he was plugging those. Ugh.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 29, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> I didn't even know he was plugging those. Ugh.


Yup. He likely gets paid to.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 29, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Yup. He likely gets paid to.


Oh, no doubt. I don't think he'd do it if he wasn't going to get a few bucks for it.


----------



## Mordax8393 (Jul 29, 2019)

If all his other videos were accurate and not clickbait, I would believe him on the bite. But seriously?? Look at his video titles - He finds a worm and the video is called "Creature from the upside down?!"

You can also track his progression from genuine to liar for money: His harvester ant video and fire ant video were his genuine reactions, I think. He acted like a normal person (besides the whole intentionally sticking your hand in an ant nest thing) for the most part. At that point, he realized he can start making good money, and went on to the cow killer. A little exaggerated, but not too bad. When that got nearly 50 million views, he realized that the worse the reaction the more money he gets and all his content began getting faked from there.

And the proof it was faked - Gila monsters are known to have an very painful bite. He got bit by one, and in some of his videos he himself said that the pain is about the same as that of the centipede (Though I think it was probably worse). He didn't scream or fall, and mostly just toughed through it. In the centipede video, however, he acted like he was about to die.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Jul 29, 2019)

in one video he got a snapping turtle, got it to bite him, and poured rubbing alcohol on its face to get it to let go. Like imagine the pain it felt getting it in its eyes etc. i do not support what he does. i only watched it because of the backlash it got in parts of the instagram reptile community. imo he never seems to go “im not gonna shoot a video with this animal, itd stress it out too much or could hurt it” Whether its a centipede, spider, snake, etc, making a video like this for money, entertainment and not strictly educational purposes is pretty dumb. Like someone said it’s likely going to cause people to kill them more instead of understanding the animal itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## patrick nimbs (Jul 31, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> Size is a major factor when we're talking about the same species, but that's not the case here, as we're dealing with two different species. For instance, I'd rather be bitten by a 30cm S. gigantea than a 15cm S. dehaani.
> 
> While I have no doubt that S. heros was big, it didn't look 25cm to me. A lot of people don't realise just how big any pede over 20cm actually looks. Given the pede's size in relation to my biggest rubripes, I'd estimate it at about 18cm. Furthermore, 23cm is the absolute biggest confirmed length attained by S. heros, and having seen handling pics of that pede, it looked way bigger than Coyote's one.
> 
> Finally, the fact remains that Scolopendra heros does not seem capable of inflicting the kind of pain that some other centipedes can, and Coyote's reaction appeared to be far worse than anything that has ever reported from that species.


Now no offence mate but it doesn’t matter the size of the centipede always gives you hints on the lethality, pain perception and the seriousness of bites not to mention that large centipedes like ethmostigmus rubripes and most scolopendra species have strong venom and very large forcipules that are capable of bleeding the wound, because I’ve still got the scars from when my ethmo stabbed me in the thumb with its forcipules and pumped venom into the wound and when it let go the wounds bled and waves of unbelievable pain went the same way as Coyote Peterson when he got his dose of centipede venom! And I’d rather get bitten by a dehaani centipede than the whopper scolopendra gigantea from the Caribbean!

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 31, 2019)

No offence taken (why would that be offensive anyway?) but I feel like you are severely mistaken here. First of all, you failed to address the fact that other people have been bitten by the SAME species that Coyote was bitten by and not experienced such severe pain. I would like to see your responses to the other comments on here, not just mine. Secondly, what about anything I said "doesn't matter"? Do any facts/anecdotes you don't feel like accepting fall under that category?
Finally, your last statement simply shows you know little of centipedes. No one who has read the bite reports from both species would rather be bitten by a S. dehaani than a S. gigantea. No one. Also, S. gigantea are not found in the Caribbean; any "records" of such would likely be misidentified S. alternans or S. subspinipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## NYAN (Jul 31, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> Now no offence mate but it doesn’t matter the size of the centipede


Please use punctuation. It’s difficult to understand what you are trying to convey.

This all couldnt be more wrong. If you truly believe that size has nothing to do with a venomous animal’s potency and capacity to deliver a bite, you are seriously mistaken with not just Centipedes, but any animal with venom. But then again because you didn’t use punctuation, this could also mean something else.



patrick nimbs said:


> large centipedes like ethmostigmus rubripes and most scolopendra species have strong venom and very large forcipules that are capable of bleeding the wound


And? Have you ever poked your finger or stabbed yourelf? The bleeding from the wound is always minor because they are usually capillary bleeds.



patrick nimbs said:


> And I’d rather get bitten by a dehaani centipede than the whopper scolopendra gigantea from the Caribbean!



Oh, is that so?


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jul 31, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I’d rather get bitten by a dehaani centipede than the whopper scolopendra gigantea from the Caribbean!


The pain difference between a 15 or 20cm dehaani and a 30cm gigantea shouldn’t even be an argument. No doubt the dehaani is going to be way worse. Just because an invert is bigger doesn’t mean it’s going to have a more painful bite, just look at a Theraphosa sp. vs a Stronatopelma sp.


----------



## kevinlowl (Jul 31, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> *And I’d rather get bitten by a dehaani centipede* than the whopper scolopendra gigantea from the Caribbean!


Post a reaction video PLEASE. I wanna watch that.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> No offence taken (why would that be offensive anyway?) but I feel like you are severely mistaken here. First of all, you failed to address the fact that other people have been bitten by the SAME species that Coyote was bitten by and not experienced such severe pain. I would like to see your responses to the other comments on here, not just mine. Secondly, what about anything I said "doesn't matter"? Do any facts/anecdotes you don't feel like accepting fall under that category?
> Finally, your last statement simply shows you know little of centipedes. No one who has read the bite reports from both species would rather be bitten by a S. dehaani than a S. gigantea. No one. Also, S. gigantea are not found in the Caribbean; any "records" of such would likely be misidentified S. alternans or S. subspinipes.


Well, the bit where you said I failed to notice other bite effects, coyote said it depends on how the body reacts to the venom (which I already knew that) and the fact that I do know a fair bit about centipedes, that I was only joking I admit that yes I’d rather be bitten by S.gigantea than S. dehaani, but I know that there is a species of centipede that can swim and that Lithobius forficatus can be submerged in water for several hours, that a Philippine child got bitten by S.subspinipes and died 29 hours later and I also know a fair few other things about centipedes including the scientific names I’m good at. My father is a marine biologist and he specialises in nudibranchs (sea slugs) and he can name them down to the pinnacle and he also discovered new species too! I’m not saying that you’re wrong but I do know a fair bit about centipedes and I learn even more about them just by watching my ethmostigmus rubripes go about his day!!!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

Luka98 said:


> I have no experience with centipedes but Brave Wilderness recently released a bite report which he said was the worse one yet. Is it really that bad or is he putting on a show? He literally starts crying at one point


Has he been bitten by a snake yet?


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> Well, the bit where you said I failed to notice other bite effects, coyote said it depends on how the body reacts to the venom (which I already knew that) and the fact that I do know a fair bit about centipedes, that I was only joking I admit that yes I’d rather be bitten by S.gigantea than S. dehaani, but I know that there is a species of centipede that can swim and that Lithobius forficatus can be submerged in water for several hours, that a Philippine child got bitten by S.subspinipes and died 29 hours later and I also know a fair few other things about centipedes including the scientific names I’m good at. My father is a marine biologist and he specialises in nudibranchs (sea slugs) and he can name them down to the pinnacle and he also discovered new species too! I’m not saying that you’re wrong but I do know a fair bit about centipedes and I learn even more about them just by watching my ethmostigmus rubripes go about his day!!!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> No offence taken (why would that be offensive anyway?) but I feel like you are severely mistaken here. First of all, you failed to address the fact that other people have been bitten by the SAME species that Coyote was bitten by and not experienced such severe pain. I would like to see your responses to the other comments on here, not just mine. Secondly, what about anything I said "doesn't matter"? Do any facts/anecdotes you don't feel like accepting fall under that category?
> Finally, your last statement simply shows you know little of centipedes. No one who has read the bite reports from both species would rather be bitten by a S. dehaani than a S. gigantea. No one. Also, S. gigantea are not found in the Caribbean; any "records" of such would likely be misidentified S. alternans or S. subspinipes.


Oh and have you checked out my thread counted the legs on my ethmostigmus yet? I forgot to mention that to you in my last email, so if you’re interested, I would like you to check it out at some point! And it’s received some comments. Feel free to leave me a reply and I will get back to you as soon as possible! P.s I appreciate replies!!!!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Please use punctuation. It’s difficult to understand what you are trying to convey.
> 
> This all couldnt be more wrong. If you truly believe that size has nothing to do with a venomous animal’s potency and capacity to deliver a bite, you are seriously mistaken with not just Centipedes, but any animal with venom. But then again because you didn’t use punctuation, this could also mean something else.
> 
> ...


Why are you being so hard on me?! I was only joking! Besides, like I told the other bloke Staehilomyces, I’d rather I’d didn’t get bitten by any centipede of any kind! Anyway I told him I’d rather be bitten by S.gigantea than S.dehaani. Besides, my worst bleed was when I stacked on my mountain bike and I had my knee ripped open and it bled with pus coming out and it took two months for it to heal, leaving a conspicuous scar!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

NYAN said:


> He released another centipede video? I’ve been bitten by this species like a dozen times, including an 8 inch adult. He’s all hype and exaggeration.
> 
> In the video he immediately started screaming, but the venom takes time to build up. He also used a stupid venom extractor which has been proven to not work.
> 
> As @Staehilomyces says, his followers are all children it seems reading the comments.


But hang on a minute! I read his comments and I watch his videos and I’m over 18 years, so in that case I am an adult that does support him and responds to his videos! And lastly, I am really interested in centipedes, scorpions and spiders, despite being a invert keeper and drag racing bikes in the state forest! And my best friend Zack, who keeps venomous snakes and also supports Brave Wilderness’s videos and reads his comments, and yet he drag raced me on mountain bikes in our local park!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 1, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> No offence taken (why would that be offensive anyway?) but I feel like you are severely mistaken here. First of all, you failed to address the fact that other people have been bitten by the SAME species that Coyote was bitten by and not experienced such severe pain. I would like to see your responses to the other comments on here, not just mine. Secondly, what about anything I said "doesn't matter"? Do any facts/anecdotes you don't feel like accepting fall under that category?
> Finally, your last statement simply shows you know little of centipedes. No one who has read the bite reports from both species would rather be bitten by a S. dehaani than a S. gigantea. No one. Also, S. gigantea are not found in the Caribbean; any "records" of such would likely be misidentified S. alternans or S. subspinipes.


I am not that mistaken though! I actually joke around a lot, but that is because I am trying to make friends and get to know you all! I do not mean to be offensive but I just like talking to people and making friendships with them!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 2, 2019)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Well said


I think killing centipedes and spiders is morally wrong, because they go out of their way to get rid of cockroaches, flies and other bad pests! Spiders and centipedes do deserve a lot of respect! Arachnophobia is stupid, idiotic and childish and being scared of centipedes as well just makes you a ridiculous little baby! I will stand up for centipedes and spiders and I will save them from extinction to my last dying breath! I have studied and researched these animals, I know lots about them and if I need to start a campaign to save them from extinction, I will do that to my living wits, and nobody will stop me! Coyote Peterson, I now speak directly to you. God himself created these creatures for a reason and we love them and we enjoy keeping them and giving them the best life possible!!! Appreciate these creatures because we all only live once! That is all! Respect our arachnids and myriapods that have the right to live here and treat them with affection as though they were your own family members!!!


NYAN said:


> He released another centipede video? I’ve been bitten by this species like a dozen times, including an 8 inch adult. He’s all hype and exaggeration.
> 
> In the video he immediately started screaming, but the venom takes time to build up. He also used a stupid venom extractor which has been proven to not work.
> 
> As @Staehilomyces says, his followers are all children it seems reading the comments.


Yeah exactly! The children may even become centipede killers and if that happens, I will be LIVID like you’ve never seen me before!!!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 2, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I am not that mistaken though! I actually joke around a lot, but that is because I am trying to make friends and get to know you all! I do not mean to be offensive but I just like talking to people and making friendships with them!


I’ve done a lot of research about centipedes and right now, I have concluded that yes you do have a point but I don’t often have time to learn more about centipedes and spiders because my stepfather watches me all the time and he hates centipedes and spiders!


----------



## vyadha (Aug 2, 2019)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/s-heros-bite-report.321736/

That’s my experience with a S heros bite. The specimen that bit me is a grumpy bitch. Wasn’t nearly as bad as Coyotes..... but still pretty uncomfortable.
I have a 8”+ galap that is bitey and I’m thinking about a bite. 
Not ready for my Sulawesi though.

IMO the dude is making money having fun with bugs. Not gonna fault him there. Maybe he can be more accurate and up to date on the perpetually fluid state of entomology, maybe he can tone down the theatrics, but he’s a showman first, naturalist second.
In all honesty, I’d take his place if the opportunity arose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 3, 2019)

vyadha said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/s-heros-bite-report.321736/
> 
> That’s my experience with a S heros bite. The specimen that bit me is a grumpy bitch. Wasn’t nearly as bad as Coyotes..... but still pretty uncomfortable.
> I have a 8”+ galap that is bitey and I’m thinking about a bite.
> ...


I’m telling you, I’m warning you that you do not want to be bitten by a large centipede unless you have a very high pain tolerance and it would be similar to a bee sting, otherwise do not get between the fangs of a centipede longer than six centimetres or if the species is known to be highly painful and highly venomous! You do not want to be like Coyote Peterson!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 3, 2019)

kevinlowl said:


> Post a reaction video PLEASE. I wanna watch that.


I haven’t got a dehaani or a gigantea centipede. I’ve got a high pain tolerance so it might be different symptoms on me than other people! And centipedes only bite if you tick them off!!!


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 3, 2019)

kevinlowl said:


> Post a reaction video PLEASE. I wanna watch that.


I am going to ask you to get bitten by an Australian inland taipan because I wanna see what happens! I will crack the pot laughing my head off!!!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow no need to get so defensive...Kevin was merely joking about the fact you said you'd rather be bitten by Scolopendra dehaani (one of the most venomous centipedes known) than Scolopendra gigantea (basically the gentle giant of the centipede world).


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 4, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I am going to ask you to get bitten by an Australian inland taipan because I wanna see what happens! I will crack the pot laughing my head off!!!


I am sincerely sorry about my foul behaviour towards you! I understand that you were joking and I mistook it!

Yours sincerely 
Patrick Nimbs


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 4, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> Why are you being so hard on me?! I was only joking! Besides, like I told the other bloke Staehilomyces, I’d rather I’d didn’t get bitten by any centipede of any kind! Anyway I told him I’d rather be bitten by S.gigantea than S.dehaani. Besides, my worst bleed was when I stacked on my mountain bike and I had my knee ripped open and it bled with pus coming out and it took two months for it to heal, leaving a conspicuous scar!


Technically size


patrick nimbs said:


> Why are you being so hard on me?! I was only joking! Besides, like I told the other bloke Staehilomyces, I’d rather I’d didn’t get bitten by any centipede of any kind! Anyway I told him I’d rather be bitten by S.gigantea than S.dehaani. Besides, my worst bleed was when I stacked on my mountain bike and I had my knee ripped open and it bled with pus coming out and it took two months for it to heal, leaving a conspicuous scar!


Yes I actually do think that the size of a venomous animal plays a very big part in the severity of the injury itself! If I am mistaken please tell me! Thanks, much appreciated!!!!


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 4, 2019)

Coyote Peterson is what we in Ireland would call a "Chancer"...


----------



## vyadha (Aug 4, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I’m telling you, I’m warning you that you do not want to be bitten by a large centipede unless you have a very high pain tolerance!


Lol, too late. I’ve already been bit as stated in the post. Wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be bit not easy.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 4, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> Yes I actually do think that the size of a venomous animal plays a very big part in the severity of the injury itself! If I am mistaken please tell me! Thanks, much appreciated!!!!


It plays a part when you're dealing with the same species - a 10cm _E. rubripes_ won't be capable of inflicting as much pain as a 20cm individual of the same species. However, when we're talking about different species, size is not a factor in determining which is more venomous, and there are examples of this everywhere in the animal world. The tiny irukanji jellyfish is far more venomous than the huge _Cyanea capillata_. The rather modestly sized _Leiurus quinquestriatus _is leagues more venomous than the much bigger _Pandinus _and _Heterometrus _species. I could go on forever, but I hope you get my point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 5, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> It plays a part when you're dealing with the same species - a 10cm _E. rubripes_ won't be capable of inflicting as much pain as a 20cm individual of the same species. However, when we're talking about different species, size is not a factor in determining which is more venomous, and there are examples of this everywhere in the animal world. The tiny irukanji jellyfish is far more venomous than the huge _Cyanea capillata_. The rather modestly sized _Leiurus quinquestriatus _is leagues more venomous than the much bigger _Pandinus _and _Heterometrus _species. I could go on forever, but I hope you get my point.


I do get your point and thanks sooo much, I’ve learned loads about centipedes by watching your YouTube vids, they are fantastic. No wonder my centipede lives so long, it’s great! But I thought, since the Ethmostigmus rubripes as a ten cm specimen could inflict as much pain as a 20cm specimen because they share the same venom and toxicity. I’m sorry if I am a little mistaken but that is what I thought until I read your email in which I am replying to of course. But yeah, another thing about centipedes learned today! You should even become a professor at your local university and teach myriapodology, perhaps? Because my father is a professor on marine invertebrates and crustaceans and marine biology! But thanks to you I know so much about centipedes now than I used to and I am now getting my ethmostigmus rubripes acquainted to handling techniques now and he hasn’t bitten me since! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 5, 2019)

I think his reaction on video would be the same for a hot dog bite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 5, 2019)

This coyote seems to be a little overdramatic i think. I have seen ithers get stung by bullet ants and other critters that coyote was stung by, and they reacted totally diffrent than cayote. I like coyotes channel though


----------



## Mordax8393 (Aug 5, 2019)

@patrick nimbs Inland Taipan bites should be fairly painless as they are almost pure neurotoxin. If you want to suggest a painful bite, go for Boomslang, Bitis, Bothrops, or African Spitting Cobras. They all have a lot of Hemotoxins and Cytotoxins. African spitting cobras are the winners IMO because they (along with the Rinkhals and Asian spitting cobras, they all evolved independently) are the only (known) snake species that have a venom that is made to cause maximum pain, and it has evolved on primates primarily.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Aug 6, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> This coyote seems to be a little overdramatic i think. I have seen ithers get stung by bullet ants and other critters that coyote was stung by, and they reacted totally diffrent than cayote. I like coyotes channel though


I don’t understand why the guy calls himself “Coyote”, though? Because a coyote is actually a dog, so technically, he is calling himself a dog!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Aug 7, 2019)

Woah, that was quite the video!


----------

